# Lyft Amp



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

is it worth it using the Lyft Amp. They sent me one and now I get daily text Messages basically saying start using it.

I really don’t want to attach the magnetic sticky to my dash.

I really don’t want to have that thing on all the time making me stick out like a sore thumb.

I’m not driving in a big city, don’t even use trade dress window cling and have never had a problem with a customer finding me.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a Lyft amp, just as I have an Uber beacon. They both sit in my garage, gathering dust. 

I'm not compensated to advertise these services, so I don't put them up.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I have a Lyft amp, just as I have an Uber beacon. They both sit in my garage, gathering dust.
> 
> I'm not compensated to advertise these services, so I don't put them up.


Does Lyft continue to send you messages about using it?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Not sure if they do or not. All their emails are weeded out by my SPAM filter now. I vaguely remember receiving a message once, but I don't pay attention to it anymore.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

No company promo materials will be attached to my vehicle.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> is it worth it using the Lyft Amp. They sent me one and now I get daily text Messages basically saying start using it.
> 
> I really don't want to attach the magnetic sticky to my dash.
> 
> ...


Go through the setup process, have it sit on the front seat or on the floor for a couple days of work, then disconnect and put it away. That might shut them up!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Every time I see a driver using one down here I laugh. I can see some usefulness in big cities and at big events but not everyday use.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Unless the email mentions anything about possible deactivation, every email Lyft and Uber sends me gets immediately deleted.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Every time I see a driver using one down here I laugh. I can see some usefulness in big cities and at big events but not everyday use.


Same here. Except I'm in a pretty large metro here. But my truck is pretty easy to spot from the sea of Priuses, Civics, Corollas and what nots even without the company crap shining through the windshield.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

The only time I use my Lyft amp is if I happen to be driving at night. Just ignore the request to pair the amp on your app, after a while, it will just stop....


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

You can be ticketed if caught picking up paxs without logos on the car. Fine varies per state but in L.A. - $1,000


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> You can be ticketed if caught picking up paxs without logos on the car. Fine varies per state but in L.A. - $1,000


In Florida it is only required at Airports and Seaports if those Airports and Seaports require it specifically. No city, county, or community in Florida can require it per Florida law, just Seaports and Airports.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I like mine just because it gives pax confidence I am their ride and it saves the time they would spend checking license numbers. Also here in the midwest the police like us so it is almost a get out of jail free card. No police stops for minor speeding , double parking, pickups in handicap spots etc. I definitely see benefits to using it.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I have a Lyft amp, just as I have an Uber beacon. They both sit in my garage, gathering dust.
> 
> I'm not compensated to advertise these services, so I don't put them up.


My Lyft amp's still in box. I use it as a doorstop at home.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I have a Lyft amp, just as I have an Uber beacon. They both sit in my garage, gathering dust.
> 
> I'm not compensated to advertise these services, so I don't put them up.


How does one get an Uber beacon? Have to assume beacon is only available in certain markets, since Uber never offered me one. If I wanted to buy a beacon on Ebay, how would I know if it would work in my market prior to buying?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Sell it on eBay.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I like mine just because it gives pax confidence I am their ride and it saves the time they would spend checking license numbers. Also here in the midwest the police like us so it is almost a get out of jail free card. No police stops for minor speeding , double parking, pickups in handicap spots etc. I definitely see benefits to using it.


You aren't kidding, I got pulled over twice in two nights because my plate was expired and each time they saw that I was a Lyft driver they apologized and sent me on my way without even a written warning lol. I did finally get my plate renewed, but at least I stop being so worried about doing it the exact moment that I quote-unquote had to.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Hitchhiker said:


> How does one get an Uber beacon? Have to assume beacon is only available in certain markets, since Uber never offered me one. If I wanted to buy a beacon on Ebay, how would I know if it would work in my market prior to buying?


I believe it's only available in certain markets and that you qualify after a certain number of rides. Earlier last year I got an email that there's a shortage of them (or something to that effect) then in early July I got a "your beacon is arriving now" email. I never bothered, but I do wonder if I can still get one.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> You aren't kidding, I got pulled over twice in two nights because my plate was expired and each time they saw that I was a Lyft driver they apologized and sent me on my way without even a written warning lol. I did finally get my plate renewed, but at least I stop being so worried about doing it the exact moment that I quote-unquote had to.


Lyft stopped sending me ride requests the day my registration expired. It really was not expired I just failed to update it in the app. All was good a few hours after I realized it and updated the app.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I thought they might prevent me from working, but they never stopped,weirdly enough.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

No one is required to use the AMP, it's purely optional vs the window decal. 

I had no interest in the AMP initially, but eventually decided I'd prefer that over having both Uber and Lyft decals on the glass. Especially with the big ugly round Uber decal that was in use at the time. Using the small rectangular Uber decal now, and the AMP. I no longer pair with the AMP nor do I keep it charged. It's just there replacing the window decal. However, during 2 weeks at Christmas, Lyft was giving out random $1000 bonuses in the PHX market if we did AMP enabled trips, 3 awarded per week, then a $25k grand prize at the end of the 2 2 weeks. Yes, I did use the AMP those 2 weeks only, otherwise it's just mounted but never lit up.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> In Florida it is only required at Airports and Seaports if those Airports and Seaports require it specifically. No city, county, or community in Florida can require it per Florida law, just Seaports and Airports.


---------------------

My comment was about the Logos, not the amp, even though this tread is titled Lyft amp. If a driver does not have logos on the car and they are Logged On and picking up paxs or have a pax in the car - the fine will apply in my state.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> 
> My comment was about the Logos, not the amp, even though this tread is titled Lyft amp. If a driver does not have logos on the car and they are Logged On and picking up paxs or have a pax in the car - the fine will apply in my state.


I get that, In Florida you don't need ANY trade dress accept at airports and seaports if they specifically require it.


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

It's convenient when picking pax up, but i turn it off after i Pick them up, I'll keep it on late at night to keep the cops off of you


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> You can be ticketed if caught picking up paxs without logos on the car. Fine varies per state but in L.A. - $1,000


This thread is asking about the Amp, not trade dress.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This thread is asking about the Amp, not trade dress.


-----------------------
If your read the responses, you would understand why the remark was made.



FLKeys said:


> I get that, In Florida you don't need ANY trade dress accept at airports and seaports if they specifically require it.


--------------------------

I find that interesting. Since I am in Calif, I do not know what the Fla. laws are. I do have to question that all states require " trade dress " be visible when logged on. Why would Florida be different??
Other Florida drivers -- do you agree with FlKeys statement that displaying L/U logos is not a state requirement unless specifically required in an area, such as an airport?


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm in PA the trade dress is only required when picking up from the airport


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> If your read the responses, you would understand why the remark was made.
> 
> --------------------------
> ...


Here is Florida Statute regarding TNC's, no where does it say Trade Dress is required. I doubt many drivers have read the statute regarding TNC's. The last section shows preemption meaning no local agencies can make stronger rules. The last paragraph exempts airports and seaports allowing them to require Trade Dress. I was already challenged on this by a local deputy sheriff who was upset I did not have the Uber Logo in my window like everyone else. I had a copy of the statue in my car and he called it in for verification with whoever they call. He approached me as I was parked in a street parking spot in front of several businesses that had closed hours ago waiting on my next ping. I'm sure he was looking for drunk drivers. His loss.

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ute&URL=0600-0699/0627/Sections/0627.748.html


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> If your read the responses, you would understand why the remark was made.


No, there was no mention of or reference to trade dress in this thread before your mention of it. To be clear, the OP was asking about the Lyft Amp.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I hear they are valueable on eBay.... Send me yours and I'll tell you where mine went


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Use it as a disco ball. Fun times.


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

I use mine, I don't understand the thought process of "I am not getting paid to advertise.." comments.
You are getting money from the company to run YOUR business, and since it is YOUR business, why would you not advertise it?
I want Lyft trade dress and amp, Hey look, they have Lyft in town, that's cool I have another option instead of uber or taxis now...
The trade dress comes on and off, so only run it when you are working, the amp easily fits in the glove box when you aren't on the job.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Does Lyft continue to send you messages about using it?


I got one and didn't set it up, got a dozen or so nag emails and then they sent me a promo, ride with the amp on for 10 rides and get $10. So I did (turned it on but kept it in the console) and once I got the $10 I lost it somewhere home. If you want me to advertise you have to pay me. Otherwise I prefer to be as inconspicuous as possible.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, there was no mention of or reference to trade dress in this thread before your mention of it. To be clear, the OP was asking about the Lyft Amp.


----------------------
In the first post is mention of TRADE DRESS WINDOW CLING -- what is your problem ??
If you do not like my post, don't read them. Pretty simple solution.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> is it worth it using the Lyft Amp. They sent me one and now I get daily text Messages basically saying start using it.
> 
> I really don't want to attach the magnetic sticky to my dash.
> 
> ...


Lyft Amp causes BRAIN CANCER.



Hitchhiker said:


> How does one get an Uber beacon? Have to assume beacon is only available in certain markets, since Uber never offered me one. If I wanted to buy a beacon on Ebay, how would I know if it would work in my market prior to buying?


They tried to give me one.
Free dinner.
Free Bowling.
Come get your beacon.
Nope
Made money driving instead


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> In the first post is mention of TRADE DRESS WINDOW CLING -- what is your problem ??
> If you do not like my post, don't read them. Pretty simple solution.


If you do not like my post, don't read them. Pretty simple solution.


----------

